# How can I fix kernelevent tracing, error 0xc0000035?



## dream3

I have noticed several kernelevent tracing errors in event viewer. The code is always 0xc0000035 and event ID is always 2.



Code:


Session "HomeGroupLog" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035 
Session "P2PLog" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035 
Session "IDListenLog" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035
Session "NegoLog" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035 
Session "Pku2uLog" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035

What could be causing those and how to fix it? I'm on windows 8.1.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk

Follow these suggestions: Networking home computers running different versions of Windows - Windows Help


----------

